

Yahoo CEO Carol Bartz: "I'm Just a Manager"  - techvibe
http://www.fastcompany.com/1680546/yahoo-ceo-carol-bartz-im-just-a-manager

======
rblion
Yahoo is a sinking ship...

------
dotcoma
yeah. a manager at a "media company". no wonder they're screwed.

